# Ted talk about the importance of fathers.



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, I put this in the divorce section for a reason. If it can reach even one evil parent. Just remember divorce is NOT the children's fault. They didn't cause any of it. If there is one thing I have seen countless times in personal experience, it is that a dad is a full time, fully functional father right until divorce. In many cases, he is left with stupidity such as "every other weekend".... If more mothers were forced to endure that, the laws would be changed over night. But beyond that, kids are failing in life! Not because of bad mothers, but the fact that fathers play a massive role in child development too. I don't blame mothers, I blame our stupid system for allowing such stupidity and attorneys play the cards to perfection.


----------

